# Cost of living: Koh Samui



## chelsea1

Hi,

We are a family of 4 from Toronto, Canada and are seriously considering relocating to Koh Samui. What would be the cost of living on a monthly basis? (excluding housing and education)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mcexpatus

Did you make the move to Samui??

I'm considering a job there. 

Are you enjoying life there if you did???


----------



## Moolor

Samui is nice, I've lived here for about two years. There are times sad places where it does not feel like Thailand. Overall I like it here, but its not cheap, especially if you want to have western conveniences.


----------



## mcexpatus

What "western conveniences" are you referring to???


----------



## Moolor

Primarily food, but anything imported is going to be expensive.


----------



## ThaiBetterPlace

Actually cost of living in Koh Samui is depend on you lifestyle and budget. You can live like an ordinary thai people with low budget but also
you can live like billionaire, It's your choice.

About Cost of Living in Samui, let read this article. 

Living in Koh Samui

Many people from around the world try to find a better place for their new life, among those people Koh Samui is nominated as one of Heaven on earth destination. Many people dream and think to move to Samui and the major question is the cost of living in Samui. Is it expensive? Can I affordable Is that wise to live in Samui if financial is a major factor? or how quality of life in Samui is?


----------



## mcexpatus

Great website. Thank you for the info. Most appreciated.


----------



## jdcookjr

mcexpatus, I have seen a few of your posts on the forum, have you made the move yet or decided what you are going to do? I am also from the US considering the move, any and all help/advice is really appreciated.


----------



## mcexpatus

I'm in the final stage of my decision making process for my job. If I make the move it will be October 1. 

I've researched many hours online and made a few contacts on Samui. 

What were your specific questions??

When would you make the move??


----------

